# EasyTether



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone manage to get easytether to work on this phone unrooted?

Thanx


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep, no problem.


----------



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, I was worried it wouldnt work since I had bought it for my droid 1


----------



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

How did you get it to work though? On the PC side, Easytether does not see the phone...also did you choose "mass storage or internet connection" when you plugged the phone to the computer?


----------



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

i would use pdanet i use it all the time with my strat and it works really well...


----------



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

The reason I wanted easytether to work is because I bought it a year ago and I didnt want to buy anything else...I did get it to work, I had to install the samsung usb driver from the easytether help section


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, I just grabbed PDAnet and that worked out of the box. I wonder if anetshare works out of the box on this phone for wireless.


----------

